# Este Forum é....ENORME!!!



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2007 às 15:17)

Estou a ver em demasia 




Acho que tenho que ir ao Oftalmologista


----------



## RMira (21 Nov 2007 às 15:31)

Kraliv disse:


> Estou a ver em demasia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade Kraliv, está de facto enorme na qualidade e na quantidade, com membros, moderadores e administradores de grande nível!!!


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2007 às 15:34)

mirones disse:


> É verdade Kraliv, está de facto enorme na qualidade e na quantidade, com membros, moderadores e administradores de grande nível!!!






Não me estava a referir propriamente a isso, apesar de tal ser verdade, mas ao facto de estar com uma resolução esquisita 

Já "vejo" normal agora 





Mas o forum continua enorme  no que ao resto diz respeito.


----------



## RMira (21 Nov 2007 às 15:53)

Kraliv disse:


> Não me estava a referir propriamente a isso, apesar de tal ser verdade, mas ao facto de estar com uma resolução esquisita
> 
> Já "vejo" normal agora
> 
> ...


----------

